# 1/4" Trowel for Ditra?



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

So Ditra manual says to use 1/4" x 3/16" V-notched trowel, 5/16" x 5/16" V-notched trowel, or the Schluter®-DITRA trowel, which features a 11/64" x 11/64" square-notched design to bond ditra to substrate.

So my question is if I use a *1/4" x 1/4" V would this void warranty*...the 1/4" x 1/4" dimension falls right between the first and second trowel sizes in the manual so I can't imagine why it would be a problem. Just want a second opinion on why 1/4" x 1/4" is not listed as an option. If I have proper coverage what difference does it make?


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I'll just have to call shluter about the warranty and hear it straight from them, but I'd still like to know if anyone thinks it would make a difference


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You can use one but you need to make sure the thinset underneath is smoothed out to get 100% coverage. You might be spinning your wheels with putting down that much thinset and then pushing 30% of it back out. 

Go to a Schluter class. They give you the free Ditra and Kerdi trowels.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

angus242 said:


> You can use one but you need to make sure the thinset underneath is smoothed out to get 100% coverage. You might be spinning your wheels with putting down that much thinset and then pushing 30% of it back out.
> 
> Go to a Schluter class. They give you the free Ditra and Kerdi trowels.


I'd love to but it doesn't look like they have any near me anytime soon.

But if I'm using a 1/4" x 1/4" V and one of the trowels they recommend is 5/16" x 5/16" V then it doesn't seem like my trowel would be putting down too much thinset since it's a hair smaller than one of the 3 trowels they recommend??


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Not sure where you get the idea 1/4 x 1/4 square notch is in between any of the recommend sizes. It will put down too much thinset leaving you with waves and divots. When I first started installing Ditra, I would use a slightly worn 1/4 x 3/16 and it worked fine. Grind a trowel down if you have to. 

The most important thing is full coverage, any less than that would probably be the thing most likely to void your warranty.

Oops, misread your post, 1/4x1/4 v would probably work fine, though I prefer the 5/16x 5/16 v.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

I talked to a schluter rep today and he said the 1/4" x 1/4" V-Notch is fine. Of course this is what I expected, but I know there are companies out there that are real anal about the warranty and following the installations instructions to the "T" so just thought I'd make sure.

PS it only took me about 30 secs to get a live person on the phone and he spoke perfect English so :thumbsup::thumbsup: to schluter for that


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

If you have a warranty claim the size of the trowel you used will be the last of your worries. Just make sure you have proper coverage. I dont understand why you wouldnt just buy the right trowel though.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> If you have a warranty claim the size of the trowel you used will be the last of your worries. Just make sure you have proper coverage. I dont understand why you wouldnt just buy the right trowel though.


Because I don't see the need to buy a special trowel when I like my 1/4" V. But it's more of the principle I'm concerned with really. I couldn't understand why they would skip over the 1/4" V and instead mention 2 trowel sizes that are more obscure. It just got me wondering if there was a reason...if the trowel size was something they were really particular about.

I think the fact that they are so scientific, like the Einsteins of tiling, made me over analyze this one :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Warranty schmoranty. I have given up on warranties. If you do have a problem, they will finds some excuse to get out of it. Thinset too watered down, too much defkection in subfloor, not enough nails in subfloor...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Warranties are essential in large commercial projects and when big$$$$$ is involved..


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

what the intructions say, but if in doubt call mike homes.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

sunkist said:


> call mike homes a jack azz.


do not do this


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> do not do this


Just double up code and you could be just like him......laughing


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And lots & lots of screws.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

And fastened only with a Dewalt impact.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I swear I've seen more Milwaukee and even some Ryobi lately :shutup:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't watched in a while.......must be a tighter budget......laughing


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nuthin'wrong with milwaukee, but ryobi is ho junk.


----------

